# Best dehydrator for deer jerky?



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Looking to get into making deer jerky and would like to know what brands to look at for a bigger dehydrator for making jerky? Also what are some good brands for jerky cure & seasoning?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

i
I’ve tried a lot of jerky seasonings over the years and always comeback to nesco. The seasoning and cure are in packs for 1lb of meat so it’s easy to figure out what you need. They have lots of different flavors as well. They also have a round dehydrator that is good but it won’t do 4lbs if jerky like my large one will.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

bobk said:


> View attachment 327517
> View attachment 327519
> View attachment 327521
> i
> I’ve tried a lot of jerky seasonings over the years and always comeback to nesco. The seasoning and cure are in packs for 1lb of meat so it’s easy to figure out what you need. They have lots of different flavors as well. They also have a round dehydrator that is good but it won’t do 4lbs if jerky like my large one will.



Thanks for the reply back, I am definitely going try the nesco seasoning.... You know who's got the best price on the seasoning?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I like my Cabela’s deluxe 12 tray.


----------



## mjlattanzio (Jun 9, 2016)

I have a cabelas brand and it's been good for me. I think it's also the 12 tray model. I have made hundreds of pounds of jerky in it and I mostly use the hillbilly seasoning from con Yeager. Probably the best jerky/seasoning I have ever come across. Con Yeager also makes a lot of other good seasoning mixtures for snack sticks and lots of wild game.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

I use Crocket Creek marinade. 
https://www.crockettcreek.com/index.php/marinade.html

My dehydrator is from Sausage Maker.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto on the nesco 
I’ve tried a lot as well and that’s my favorite 
I buy it direct from American harvest 
They have some decent jerky guns as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

You could try a smoker instead of a dehydrator.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I like the nesco seasoning and ended up getting an Excalibur dehydrator. Very even heating and can do large batches


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Con Yeager Spice Co hillbilly jerky mix is good, I like their Appalachian jerky mix best, not as much pepper as the hillbilly kit. I use a Chard 10 tray dehydrator with adjustable temp.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use the cheap presto dehydro from Wal-Mart. I have two. $40 each. I'm making jerkey right now. It takes about 5 hours a batch if it's not two thick. 
My recipe is 
1 bottle soy sauce
2 bottles Worcestershire
1 bottle liquid smoke
2-5 ounces of red hot
A few table spoons of onion powder, garlic powder and black pepper.
You can add whatever you like or adjust for a different taste. 
Mix it all together and put the sliced meat in there over night minimum. Then in the dehydrator till not squishy.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

sounds easy, what temp in oven?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

ya13ya03 said:


> I use the cheap presto dehydro from Wal-Mart. I have two. $40 each. I'm making jerkey right now. It takes about 5 hours a batch if it's not two thick.
> My recipe is
> 1 bottle soy sauce
> 2 bottles Worcestershire
> ...


I use a very similar recipe and I do it at 160 for a hour then drop to 140 for four to five more depending on thickness of cut.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

https://westonbrands.com/dehydrators
They make good stuff


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone use their kitchen oven to make jerky?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Smitty82 said:


> Does anyone use their kitchen oven to make jerky?


 I did before I got my dehydrator. I set it as low as I could (around 170) and left the door cracked, it worked but it was a pain, the oven would beep ever minute or so because I had to leave the door cracked. And I had to check it more often as well. I much prefer my dehydrator or smoker now.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Smitty82 said:


> Does anyone use their kitchen oven to make jerky?


 That's what I do, turn it down low as it'll go (180 ) and crack the door with a wooden spoon, hang the strips from the racks with tooth picks and line the bottom well with alum foil to catch the drips, I like the way it turns out.
Good luck !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fishingislife said:


> Thanks for the reply back, I am definitely going try the nesco seasoning.... You know who's got the best price on the seasoning?


I have ordered directly from nesco and also from amazon. Not really sure who was cheaper though.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

ya13ya03 said:


> I use the cheap presto dehydro from Wal-Mart. I have two. $40 each. I'm making jerkey right now. It takes about 5 hours a batch if it's not two thick.
> My recipe is
> 1 bottle soy sauce
> 2 bottles Worcestershire
> ...


I use one about the same just not as much liquid smoke. I have a snackmaster dehydrator I've had for over 25 years before that just set the oven on the lowest setting an lay meat across the oven racks have to watch not to dry up too much. I keep my jerky in the freezer just in case it not dry enough that way it does not mold


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Excalibur are the way to go.i have 5 of the 9 trays I use at our shop. Buy the refurb ones n save some cash. Best trays and mesh. Con Yeager hillbilly n applichian are my best selling. I make around 1000lbs dried in a season.


----------



## 3goldens (Jul 13, 2012)

High mountain jerky cure works well also. I use my smoker or oven


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I too think the Nesco original mix is the best. I add 1/4 tsp of garlic powder, 1/4 tsp of onion powder and 1 tsp of brown sugar for each pound. My kids want it mailed to them since they have moved out. I do the ground meat. I also do half the curing salt since it does not last long.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

chaddy721 said:


> Excalibur are the way to go.i have 5 of the 9 trays I use at our shop. Buy the refurb ones n save some cash. Best trays and mesh. Con Yeager hillbilly n applichian are my best selling. I make around 1000lbs dried in a season.



I actually got the Excalibur 9 tray 3900 model for $130 at a moving sale last weekend. It was used 7 times and looks brand new. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice score on that. Great customer service from the company also. About 12 hours for 15lb full dehydrator. If you like the jerky soft. Right after you take out out seal up the bag while it's hot n let it sit out overnight. It will be cooked but softer as it sits.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi mountain is good !!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

American harvester


----------

